# The great sorrow of Aeropress..........



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

.............Is that I never got into this sooner

Did my first three attempts with it this morning. I've lots to learn to get this right but even my over extracted and a bit bitter first attempts were fantastic.

It will never replace espresso but a really nice alternative to have in the coffee repertoire

Delighted


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Are you sure it's over and not under extraction? Under extraction is far more likely with the aeropress IME.

What were your brewing parameters?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I really rate them too. Not espresso not quite the same as something like a Sowdens or Dripper but great all the same.

Great to take on holiday


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Tempted to get one..


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I got it with a view to holiday and I have to say it will be spot on. I think I will also use it at home too however


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

One at the office and another at home. It is where decent coffee started for me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Step21 said:


> Are you sure it's over and not under extraction? Under extraction is far more likely with the aeropress IME.
> 
> What were your brewing parameters?


Darker roasts taste horrendously bitter in the aeropress if a little bit under. The 'roast' compounds (if there are any) extract first before you get into the sweetness zone


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

agreed - wouldnt be without my AP now. So quick, easy and low fuss yet such great results.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Darker roasts taste horrendously bitter in the aeropress if a little bit under. The 'roast' compounds (if there are any) extract first before you get into the sweetness zone


It seems popular to brew darker roasts in the AP at lower temps (around 85C). Isn't this just going to result in even lower extraction? Maybe a good bit under extracted tastes better than just a little? I've certainly had some very good AP brews (light roasts) that were deliberately underextracted in the 11.5 to 14% EY zone.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

One interesting thing is that all of the placed winners in the world aero press competition (yes, there is such a thing!) all use the paper filters when metal ones are allowed. Given that the received wisdom is that metal filters are better as they allow more oils through, I wonder why thinks the case ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends how you use it, the bed of grounds can filter out a lot of oils irrespective of filter material, if the bed doesn't settle before the plunge you'll still get lots of oils through gaps in the Aeropress anyway, the paper filters are quite porous too. The real benefit of metal filters is that they are reusable, paper may be better for a busy working environment where you can just eject puck, paper & all into the bin, rather than peeling off & rinsing metal filters.

Either way, the oils aren't the tastiest part of the drink, I try and keep them down wherever possible.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> One interesting thing is that all of the placed winners in the world aero press competition (yes, there is such a thing!) all use the paper filters when metal ones are allowed. Given that the received wisdom is that metal filters are better as they allow more oils through, I wonder why thinks the case ?


In the recent Dutch aeropress championship, I think, all the top 3 were using multiple filter papers at once.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I get the impression lighter and or fruitier coffees work well with this method?

Can anyone advise how long I should steep after pouring in the initial 50g of water and then how long to steep after pouring in the rest ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> I get the impression lighter and or fruitier coffees work well with this method?
> 
> Can anyone advise how long I should steep after pouring in the initial 50g of water and then how long to steep after pouring in the rest ?


Sorry, which recipe are we discussing here?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Interesting video by Tim Wendelboe where he talks about manual brewing in general and demonstrates his AP method






He mentions that he has a special metal filter from Japan which has central holes only - when you stir an AP the grinds tend to gather in a central hump rather than a flat bed - this filter presumably forces more of the water centrally through the grinds than the standard filter. I don't think it's available commercially.

But in a busy shop they use the paper filters for the very reasons MWJB says above.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Most of the recent championship recipes seem to favour much lower brewing temps than I use.

They seem to favour sub 85c


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I made a lovely brew with it this morning

Inverted method, 85c or just under using 16g Guatemala la Florida , 50g water in, stir and let steep for 30 secs, pour in rest to 240g stir again and steep for one minute then a slow press out over about another 45 seconds.

Lovely. Full of flavours, good body and no bitterness to my taste


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

ridland said:


> It is where decent coffee started for me.


Same as me, i got introduced to Aeropress in Holland on New Years Day, realised how good it was a joined the forum to get advice on a decent grinder to start grinding fresh beans....


----------

